# Win 7 Task-Manager 80 Prozesse ???



## Geronimo:) (4. November 2009)

Hi,

auf meinem neuen Notebook ist Win 7 Home Pr. 64 Bit installiert.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, das im Task-Manager teilweise mehr als 80 Prozesse angezeigt werden.
OK, es laufen eine Menge Dienste, die von Toshiba vorinstalliert sind, die es sicher noch zu reduzieren gilt.
Außerdem läuft noch eine McAfee-Suite. Auch mit allerhand Dienste.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Dienste eigendlich nach einer normalen Win 7 installation angezeigt werden. Also ohne Virenscanner und anderem Schnickschnak.

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, welche Win 7 Dienste können sicher auf manuell gestellt werden?

Geronimo
...


----------



## Snade (4. November 2009)

1. 15-20 Je nach Version

2. Fast alle dienste... Start -> ausführen -> services.msc


----------



## ghostadmin (4. November 2009)

Bei nem frischen Windows sind bei mir auch schon um die 30. Mit alle Porgrammen bin ich meist über 60.

und btw: Wenn man in den Diensten fast alle deaktiviert, wird nicht mehr viel so funktionieren wie man es gewohnt ist.


----------



## Geronimo:) (4. November 2009)

und btw: Wenn man in den Diensten fast alle deaktiviert, wird nicht mehr viel so funktionieren wie man es gewohnt ist. [/QUOTE]

Ja Ne ist schon klar, wie bei XP. Aber man kennt ja Microsoft. Da läuft sicher einiges mit, was man  bei Win 7 auf Manuell oder auf Deaktiviert stellen kann.

...


----------



## midnight (4. November 2009)

Wo is das Problem, dass da 50 Dienste laufen? Is doch latte solange du genug Leistung hast...

so far


----------



## ghostadmin (4. November 2009)

Räum einfach das System auf.
Das was du nicht brauchst deinstallieren und dann noch die Einträge im Autostart ausmisten, fertig.


----------



## Havenger (5. November 2009)

tuneup utilities 2010 helfen dir da auch ne menge weiter das aktivier oder deaktiviert auch ne menge dienste die de nich brauchst ..


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

jup allerdings ist das neue irgendwie schlecht gemacht bin nicht zufrieden damit


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. November 2009)

Also Autostart habe ich schon entrümpelt, war eh nicht viel drin.
Die Sache ist die, ich habe mir ein Toshiba Notebook gekauft.
Und da laufen allein schon von Toshiba ne menge Programme mit.
Ich kenn mich mit diesen Herstellerprogrammen noch nicht so aus, aber es sind sicher einige dabei, die man abstellen kann. Oder ???

Geronimo
...


----------



## Havenger (7. November 2009)

liste die mal auf das hilft einem bestimmt weiter ...


----------



## Geronimo:) (7. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> liste die mal auf das hilft einem bestimmt weiter ...


 
bitte schön ...

Toshiba Assist TOSHIBA 3.00.09
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board TOSHIBA Corporation 1.0.04.64
TOSHIBA ConfigFree TOSHIBA Corporation 8.0.21 
TOSHIBA Disc Creator TOSHIBA Corporation 2.1.0.1
TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER TOSHIBA Corporation 3.01.0.07-A
TOSHIBA eco Utility TOSHIBA Corporation 1.1.10.64
TOSHIBA Extended Tiles for Windows Mobility Center TOSHIBA Corporation 1.01.00
TOSHIBA Face Recognition TOSHIBA Corporation 3.1.1.64
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility TOSHIBA CORPORATION 1.63.0.4C
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup TOSHIBA CORPORATION 1.63.0.11C
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert TOSHIBA Corporation 3.1.64.0
Toshiba Manuals TOSHIBA 10.00
Toshiba Online Product Information TOSHIBA 2.08.0001
TOSHIBA PC Health Monitor TOSHIBA Corporation 1.4.1.64
Toshiba Photo Service - powered by myphotobook myphotobook GmbH 1.0.0
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator TOSHIBA Corporation 2.1.0.2 for x64 
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator Reminder TOSHIBA 1.00.00
TOSHIBA ReelTime TOSHIBA Corporation 1.0.04.64 
TOSHIBA SD Memory Utilities TOSHIBA 1.9.1.12 
TOSHIBA Service Station TOSHIBA 2.1.33
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password TOSHIBA CORPORATION 1.63.0.7C
TOSHIBA Supervisorkennwort TOSHIBA CORPORATION 1.63.0.7C 
Toshiba TEMPRO Toshiba Europe GmbH 3.05 2009-09-08 
TOSHIBA Value Added Package TOSHIBA Corporation 1.2.25.64
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application TOSHIBA Corporation 1.1.1.4 
TRORMCLauncher TOSHIBA 1.0.0.7 

Bin selber erschrocken, das es so viele sind. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## ghostadmin (7. November 2009)

Ich denke mal...



> Toshiba Assist TOSHIBA 3.00.09
> TOSHIBA Bulletin Board TOSHIBA Corporation 1.0.04.64
> TOSHIBA ConfigFree TOSHIBA Corporation 8.0.21
> TOSHIBA Disc Creator TOSHIBA Corporation 2.1.0.1
> ...



Kannst du entfernen.
Aber ich kenne die Programme nicht. Aber im schlimmsten Fall kann man sie ja wieder installieren.^^

Oder alternativ.. plätte das ganze Windows und dann is der ganze Toshiba Müll weg.


----------



## Geronimo:) (7. November 2009)

Vielleicht kann hier ja mal ein Spezi, der sich mit Toshiba Prg. auskennt, mal was dazu sagen.
Sonst bleibt mir wohl nur übrig, alle Prg. einmal zu starten und zu schauen was es ist, und ob ich es weiterhin brauche. Man hat ja auch sonst nichts zu tun. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

die können alle weg : 

Toshiba Assist TOSHIBA 3.00.09
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board TOSHIBA Corporation 1.0.04.64
TOSHIBA Disc Creator TOSHIBA Corporation 2.1.0.1 ( nur wenn du kein anderes brennprogramm hast )
TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER TOSHIBA Corporation 3.01.0.07-A ( nur wenn du keinen anderen dvd player hast )
TOSHIBA Extended Tiles for Windows Mobility Center TOSHIBA Corporation 1.01.00
TOSHIBA Face Recognition TOSHIBA Corporation 3.1.1.64
Toshiba Manuals TOSHIBA 10.00
Toshiba Online Product Information TOSHIBA 2.08.0001
Toshiba Photo Service - powered by myphotobook myphotobook GmbH 1.0.0
TOSHIBA ReelTime TOSHIBA Corporation 1.0.04.64 
TOSHIBA Service Station TOSHIBA 2.1.33
Toshiba TEMPRO Toshiba Europe GmbH 3.05 2009-09-08 
TOSHIBA Value Added Package TOSHIBA Corporation 1.2.25.64
TRORMCLauncher TOSHIBA 1.0.0.7


----------



## Geronimo:) (9. November 2009)

Gibt es im Internet eine Seite, wo diese Programme von Toshiba mal alle erklärt werden ??
...


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

höchstens mal googlen danach ...


----------



## Geronimo:) (14. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> höchstens mal googlen danach ...


 
Hab ich schon gemacht. 
Es gibt aber nicht so viele Informationen über die Programme.
Auch bei Toshiba selber, werden nicht alle Programme erklärt und teilweise auch nicht ausfürhlich genug.
Ich bin jetzt dabei eure Vorschläge nach Gefühl in der msconfig.exe /Systemstart eins nach dem anderen abzuschalten.
5 habe ich schon gekillt. Einige habe ich aber noch auf dem Radar. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

na hoffen wir mal das danach noch alles so funzt wies soll aber denke schon mal ansonsten lad dir mal tuneup runter da hast du den startup manager der auch empfehlungen für die progs hat ...


----------



## Geronimo:) (17. November 2009)

In msconfig.exe /Systemstart habe ich jetzt 8 Programme deaktiviert.
Und genau so viele Prozesse habe ich jetzt auch weniger im Task-Manager. 
Es waren übrigens mehr wie 80 Prozesse, die mir angezeigt werden. 
Übrig sind jetzt noch 75 Prozesse. Immer noch ziemlich viel. 
Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem System. Ich werde aber noch ein paar Toshiba Programme deaktivieren.

Geronimo
...


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

wenns immer noch 70-75 sind ist das immer noch ein ganzes stück zuviel ... besorg dir mal tuneup ( TuneUp Deutschland - TuneUp Utilities 2010 ) gibts ja ne demo davon ...


----------



## sara123 (2. Juli 2011)

hallo Geronimo,

ich wäre echt dankbar, wenn du sagen könntest was du alles deinstalliert hast und ob du irgendwo Probleme entdeckt hast nachdem du irgendwas deinstalliert hast.

Wäre echt super!! Vielen Dank im voraus!

(Ich stehe nämlich vor dem selben Problem, dass voll viel Zeug im Toshiba Notebook schon vorinstalliert war...

LG, sara


----------

